# morpheus connected nicht !



## nils11 (26. Februar 2002)

hi,

ich habe ein problem mit morpheus: wenn ich starte, sagt es mir, dass meine version zu alt ist, und ich mir die neue runterladne soll. doch ich finde keien neuere version als 1.3.3. kann mir da jemand helfen ???

und bitte fangt nicht an "morpheus ist doch dumm, xyz ist besser". ich will nämlich einfach nur hilfe, und keine tipps für andere tauschbörsen ;-) .


----------



## Neuk (26. Februar 2002)

Bei mir sagt er erst gar net das meine Version zu alt ist... ich kann mich auch nicht connecten...
Kurz voher gings noch, aber da waren nur 130 User connected.... Scheint so als wären die Morpheus Server down ....


----------



## nils11 (26. Februar 2002)

*also...*

da er bei mir ne meldung anzeigt, glaube ich nicht, dass die server down sind.

ich denke nur, du hast die meldung für automatische updates ausgeschaltet. denn dann bringt er nämlich keine meldungen mehr.


----------



## Neuk (26. Februar 2002)

Bei mir funzt Morpheus wieder.... wie stehts bei dir ?

These: Kurzeitiger Ausfall der Server ...


----------



## nils11 (26. Februar 2002)

*nö...*

nö, bei mir geht es immer noch nicht  .

hast du dir ein update geholt ???


----------



## Neuk (27. Februar 2002)

So jetzt weiss ich es genau.... 

Die Entwickler von Morpheus haben ihr Protokoll upgedated, leider ist die Clientversion noch nicht so weit. Aber bald kann man sich ein Update holen ... neuer als 1.3.3

Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,184558,00.html


----------



## nils11 (27. Februar 2002)

*aha...*

danke für den hinweis. angeblich soll es schon lange wieder laufen, aber bei mir funktioniert es immer noch nicht  .


----------



## silence (27. Februar 2002)

Bei mir gings auch nicht


----------



## dritter (28. Februar 2002)

hmm.. also soweit ich weiss soll es noch ein anderes tool geben. nennt sich kazaa (oder so ähnlich), soll angeblich das selbe netz verwenden, von morpheus angefangene DLs aufnehmen können, und auch mit dem neuen protokoll funken.. Allerdings konnte ich diese infos nich nachprüfen, benutze schon lange kein morpheus mehr.. 

Naja. vielleicht hilfts euch ja.


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

*kazaa...*

kazaa = morpheus. nur mit anderen namen. ist also genau dasselbe. nur hab ich trotzdem keinen bock, darauf umzusteigen. außerdem wird das tool eh nur ganz wenig finden, da die ganzen files der morpheus-mitglieder fehlen.
naja, da hilft nur abwarten  .


----------



## Neuk (28. Februar 2002)

Kazaa = Morpheus + Spyware

Tja und wer will sich schon ausspionieren lassen ???

Morpheus wird dann wieder funktionieren wenn eine neue Clientversion draussen ist die "Morpheus Preview Edition".


----------



## braindad (28. Februar 2002)

da liegt der hase begraben: >>heise online<<


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

*na toll...*

na toll,seit tagen kommen immer die gleichen meldungen. die sollen sich mit der neuen version mal ein bisschen beeilen  .


----------



## elgo (28. Februar 2002)

wo kann man die neue version runterladen .. das updat funzt irgendwie nicht


----------



## nils11 (28. Februar 2002)

*@elgo...*

@elgo: das geht allen so. warum: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,184558,00.html .

da steht alles.


----------



## Neuk (3. März 2002)

So es gibt jetzt die neue Preview Version http://www.musiccity.com

Bin aber net begeistert ...


----------



## fungo (3. März 2002)

bei mir funzt gar nichts *heul*


----------



## braindad (3. März 2002)

ich finds nu auch dumm. gnutella, schön und gut. im prinzip ist diese dezentralisierung ja auch wunderbar. nur irgendwie dauert es viel zu lange, bis man brauchbare ergebnisse geliefert bekommt.

naja, ihn nutz weiterhin winmx für mp3s...


----------



## nils11 (3. März 2002)

*also...*

also bei mir geht alles. aber ich fand das alte morpheus besser  .


----------



## Shiivva (3. März 2002)

also bei mir geht auch alles und ich find bei der jetzigen version auch vorteile.
z.B. das gleichzeitige suchen von diversen interpreten (weil sich die suchfenster in "neuem" fenster öffnen)
was ich nicht so gut finde, ist, dass ich nicht direkt mehr nach "art", also ob audio oder video oder image suchen kann (oder hab ich das noch nicht gefunden?)
na ja.


----------



## braindad (3. März 2002)

im prinzip funzts bei mir ja auh. nur mag ih das gnutella netz nicht, da ich immmer minutenlang darauf warten muß, bis ich genug nodes in meiner liste hab. naja. und das suchen nach typ der files ist ausgebaut. ih denke, das konnte die nicht mehr mit dem neuen netzwerk vereinbaren.


----------



## nils11 (4. März 2002)

*son müll...*

das ist einfach nur absoluter müll. der findet kein einziges lied, dass ich haben will  .


----------



## Atti (4. März 2002)

naja, finden tut der schonw as nur der saugt ned


----------



## stillerschrei (4. März 2002)

unter http://www.musiccity.com kannst du dir die neue version runterholen. aber ist wirklich nicht mehr so der renner. aber jedem das seine.


----------



## nils11 (4. März 2002)

*hm...*

hm, ich hab schon die neueste version. findet trotzdem noch nix.
naja, ich werd wohl erstmal den esel benutzen müssen ;-) .


----------



## Yasemin (12. März 2002)

Ich find schon was, aber er saugt nicht, was muss ich denn machen? Ich will wieder Lieder!!!


----------



## Shiivva (12. März 2002)

versuch mal winmx (http://www.winmx.com).
der findet mehr und zieht (bei mir) richtig schnell...


----------



## nils11 (12. März 2002)

*naja...*

naja, ich hatte winmx schonmal. war irgendwie nicht so der renner  .


----------



## Shiivva (12. März 2002)

*Re: naja...*



> _Original geschrieben von nils11 _
> *naja, ich hatte winmx schonmal. war irgendwie nicht so der renner  . *



ich hatte damals winmx mal ausprobiert, nachdem napster nicht mehr ging und ja, da war es Müll 
aber ich habs dann gestern nochmal ausprobiert und die haben das irgendwie total verändert...
ok, das ist mal wieder alles nicht pauschalisierbar...z.B. schwören auch einige Leute auf audiogalaxy, was sich bei mir noch nicht einmal connecten lässt...


----------



## Yasemin (12. März 2002)

Mann o mann, die Napster Zeiten waren wirklich noch schön.

Ich hatte auch mal ne Zeit lang LimeWire aber das war damals der totale Müll.


----------



## braindad (12. März 2002)

hmm, nach napster damals ist winmx meiner meinung nach das effektivste, wenn man nach aktueller aber auch älterer musik sucht.

audioalaxy ist halrt eher so non-mainstream/underground. wenn ih das nu richtig im kopf hab. anderseits bekommt man auch bei winmx gute non-mainstream musik: metal zB


----------



## nils11 (12. März 2002)

*hm...*

also ich hab mal kazaa ausprobiert, und das geht momentan so gut, wie morpheus in besten zeiten. nur stört die eingebaute spyware  .


----------



## Yasemin (14. März 2002)

Inwiefern wirkt sich denn die Spyware aus???


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

habt ihr denn die "übergangsversion" von morpheus gezogen? ist zwar der obermüll, aber man findet wenigstens wieder ein etwas...

dennoch: ich finde kazaa auch besser, ist eigentlich gleich aufgebaut wie morpheus früher, was mich bei kazaa jedoch stört ist, dass sie morpheus so link ins abseits manövrierten...

winmx? den hab ich ja total wieder vergessen! danke...den schmeiss ich mir wieder drauf...der war bis jetzt immer nicht schlecht.

und übrigens falls es jemand nicht wissen sollte: morpheus soll die definitive neue version in ca. 2 wochen (jetzt ists noch gut eine) rausbringen...vielleicht ist die dann ja wieder was...


----------



## elgo (14. März 2002)

servus hab mir auch mal winmx gezogen .. hab aber noch eine frage: kann ich mit auch irgendwie serverlisten runterladen (wie bei edonkey)


----------



## nils11 (14. März 2002)

*naja...*

naja, irgendwie saugt morpheus tierisch lahm oder überhaupt nicht  .


----------

